# 4-day regional weather forecast



## Complainer (30 Mar 2010)

http://www.iol.ie used to have a regional (for me, Leinster) 4-day weather forecast, which was generally pretty reliable.  Most of the IOL website seems to have gone awol, and the regional forecasts on rte.ie and met.ie are just today/tomorrow.

Where might I find a 4-day regional forecast?


----------



## Guest110 (30 Mar 2010)

http://www.met.ie/forecasts/county.asp


----------



## Complainer (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks - that does go down to county level, which is even better that I was hoping for. Funnily enough, the regional 4-day forecast is still available on TV3's teletext service (p 163 for Leinster).


----------



## ajapale (1 Apr 2010)

Its a while since I looked but I think agmet (the agricultural section of met eireann) used to give some very good 4/5 day regional forecasts.

If I find the links ill post here.


----------



## Complainer (29 Apr 2011)

Just revisting this query, as it looks like IOL have removed everything except the webmail service from their website - see http://www.iol.ie

Ajapale - I can't find anything good re. the AGMET forecasts on http://www.met.ie/agri-environment/agri_agri.asp

The county forecasts mentioned by Alexandra are available, but are visual, rather than text based. I'd really prefer something text based, as used to be available on IOL. Any ideas?


----------



## horusd (29 Apr 2011)

Try yahoo weather and insert town Complainer. They give four days, and an option for an extended forecast.

[broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (29 Apr 2011)

Here's another option - more visual than text, but you can select the county you're interested in.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Apr 2011)

I've used Acu-Weather:


----------



## Complainer (30 Apr 2011)

THanks folks - Yahoo looks like the best option for me.

I'm still wondering what's happening with IOL though - have they closed everything except email down?


----------

